# show us one of your favorite ads



## reed (Apr 21, 2012)

http://www.culturepub.fr/videos/bayer-alka-seltzer-mama-mia


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 23, 2012)

The Hamlet advert.

Oh and I forgot this one.


----------



## reed (Apr 23, 2012)

and this Wall Street classic....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZ9n1x9YjjY


----------



## reed (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't need to understand French.... big fight with wife, husband (doesn't want to go to the gas station) and relatives, kids too getting into the act, to fill up the car with gas so you can get a famous designer fork in silver.... remember those days in the States. Filler up and you get "something free." ESSO (Exxon)
http://www.culturepub.fr/videos/esso-station-essence-dispute-de-couple


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 24, 2012)

The Banned Snickers Add with Mr. T.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 25, 2012)

I love watching TV ads also when I travel. And vintage ads - sometimes I find some weird, decades old TV ads from somewhere and just enjoy seeing how much the ads have changed... a good ad just captures something from the place, time, and the people around the ad. 
Most are not funny or interesting, but there are always a few that are really awesome...
So some of the ones I remember liking:
'Jake from State Farm' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYxz6cluskQ 
'Calimero' ad (Omo washing powder, from Italian TV in the 1960s... classic in the sense it introduced Calimero - can't find the ad in youtube etc now)
Apple 12" and 17" Powerbook from years ago http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoTehxdm2m8
Some of the Guinness and Jameson ads in US have been really good in the past years, but can't pick one of them
Also the Old Spice man and the Most Interesting Man In The World man make great ads


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 28, 2012)

Plus the one I remember is the Coca-Cola 70's Christmas Hilltop Commercial.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 28, 2012)

Some of the best non-verbal acting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R55e-uHQna0


----------



## reed (Apr 29, 2012)

classic Morris commercials.... for cat lovers...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY3vyTXAwg8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brfDU6HyWs8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6rXwB4FiWg&feature=related


----------

